

3D Puzzle Scripting (in Quake 3) - aw3c2
http://www.simonoc.com/pages/articles/puzzlelogic1.htm

======
lolcraft
As a showoff hack it might do, but I have the feeling that this system has
combined the conciseness of assembler with the ease of manipulation of
Minecraft blocks...

------
aw3c2
ne aware that this has several pages (no ads), the pagination is a bit subtle.

